# Revelstoke Mountain Resort - review and photos, plus Q&A



## Guest

The further peak (the right one) is Mt Revelstoke, where the resort is at.





























Photo of the map of current runs (first year of this resort... it's going to be the next Whistler by the time it's over)











Shots from the base of the runs, just outside the day lodge.





























Patio at the day lodge


----------



## Guest

Photos from the top of the first lift 






































Photos from the top of the second lift (now we're talking!)


----------



## Guest

Me staring down an impending black run (a LOT steeper than it looks from the photo!)


----------



## Guest

nice poasting! 

great shots!


----------



## Guest

looks awesome. i really want to go there now before they ruin it.


----------



## Guest

*Just a quick question*

How crowded is Revelstoke? and How quickly does it get skied off? 
please reply back
Thanks


----------



## Guest

havent been but im sure its not too crowded as its not that well known yet. mainly locals. And there isn't much for locals there


----------



## SB4L

Nice review. To correct you though, it is their second season (you said first year regarding the trail map photo), and also if you haven't heard of Revelstoke by now you've been living in a cave! It's been soooo hyped up this year everywhere, people all around Banff are talking about it non-stop, every pro shred crew seems to have hit it up either their inaugural season last year or is hitting it this year... Shit's going down!!

I hit it up earlier this season and fell in love with the place, such a quiet town with no attitude, locals are all cool ass and just want to shred. Check out News Videos Gear Tricks Resorts - Snowboard Canada Mag, they have quite a few postings about it, there are 2-3 blog posts about trips and the future of the town / resort, as well as the FuGnar crew having just passed through there a few weeks back.

I am seriously considering moving there for the next season, anyone else doing the same??? Let me know!


----------



## SB4L

broski said:


> How crowded is Revelstoke? and How quickly does it get skied off?
> please reply back
> Thanks


When I was there, it got tracked out pretty quickly. The night before there had been 20cm, and the day we got there there had been like 8 overnight. It seems that the town basically shuts down on big pow days (often), and they all ride the resort. Though revvy's definition of 'tracked out' is different than say Sunshine or Lake Louise. There was still TONS of pow on the sides of runs, and in the trees, just the main pistes under the lifts etc were tracked. Search, explore a bit around, and you will find sick spots allll over. Just be careful not to get lost - an unfortunate skier from Edmonton died on their opening day last season, by falling into a tree well and nobody found him till the next day.


----------



## Zee

Revy... is... awesome! Between Kicking Horse and Revy, some of the best riding in the world is found in this area. My favourite things about revy are the tree riding and the sheer size of th eplace, you can find a lot of cool spots. Beware the no-fall zones.


----------



## Guest

I tossed the idea of hitting Revelstoke sometime next season. Anyone been there during main season? How cold does it get, because I've heard Kicking Horse gets cold as balls.


----------



## SB4L

SpringheelJack said:


> I tossed the idea of hitting Revelstoke sometime next season. Anyone been there during main season? How cold does it get, because I've heard Kicking Horse gets cold as balls.


It's the mountains. It gets cold. I don't really know of any resort that can avoid that?? Typically though, Revelstoke is warmer than KH, LL, SSV as it's base elevation is lower.


----------



## Guest

SB4L said:


> It's the mountains. It gets cold. I don't really know of any resort that can avoid that?? Typically though, Revelstoke is warmer than KH, LL, SSV as it's base elevation is lower.


There's cold, and then there's cold as balls. At a certain temp it's too cold to make snowboarding worth it. (And slightly below that is a temp where snowboarding's barely even possible because it's too cold for your board to melt the snow)

I'm from New England, I'm fine with temps down to 0 or so. I've heard Kicking Horse can get well below that during the peak season, and I assume Revel isn't much better. Simply put, I'd rather ride New England hills at 20 degrees Fahrenheit than spend a bunch of money to be miserable on amazing trails at -20.


----------



## SB4L

Like I said - Revvy does not get as cold, because the elevations are lower and the wind isn't as bad. Wind at KH is notorious. I know what you mean by "cold as balls", it's at about -18 C that you really can't ride and the board just sticks to the snow. I am all about being hard as fuck and riding in any conditions, but at like -25 -30ish, that's when I grab a beer and call it a day.


----------



## Zee

The only place really cold at KH is the top of the Stairway to Heaven chair. I've never really felt cold anywhere else. 

I always seem to freeze my balls off at Sunshine Village.

I though I liked REvy Better, but after riding the "real" Kicking Horse, I am undecided.


----------



## Guest

hey OP, do you have any more pics ?? I plan on moving up there in about 6 months ...


----------



## awurban

if its below -18c throw on some colder wax and a couple more layers and you will still be comfortable. Its rare to be really extremely cold here in this part of Canada but I have been on the top of a mountain in -30 before thinking if I dont get moving fast I am going to freeze lol now that so many movie parts were shot in Revelstoke last year I think it is on its way to mainstream. All the magazines featured articles about it this year and they even said the Burton crew was up there and once there up there that means the secrets out. I figure ride up there now before its Whistler 2.0 with crazy lift line ups and overpriced everything. I always dreamed about paying 10$ for a beer though


----------

